# WWI German Poison Gas



## casmalia (Aug 9, 2014)

This might be the ultimate in poison bottles Diphenylchlorasine-Gas. the Germans used this bottle in their 77mm projectiles during WWI. And only a few survived  a recent discovery in Europe unearthed these bottles.


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 9, 2014)

Awesome!  A great and historic addition to any collectors display!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 9, 2014)

That is pretty dang awesome.


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 13, 2014)

That is very cool. Poison's are starting to interest me more & more.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Jan 1, 2021)

i know this is late but thats such a cool find anything WW1 is cool but this is amazing.


----------

